# odometer



## clayjay100 (Jan 9, 2009)

I need to find out how to disconect my odometer? Does any body have any ideas??


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

This is illegal  please clarify?


----------



## Paddeng (Dec 31, 2008)

*Not Illegal in the UK....*

This is a global board, so your comment is ill founded. I am in the UK and it is most certainly not illegal to disconnect your odometer.
The illegality would occur when it came to dispose of the car. If the user did not declare that it had been disconnected for xx period of time and gained a "Benefit" from the non disclosure, then this is the point at which the law in the UK would have been broken.
Odometer disconnection itself is not an offence in the UK and I suspect in many other parts of the world.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Not to mention he never even said what it's for or if its even on the road. Could be an offroad rig.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sure... ok I see your point. Perhaps I am too cautious.

Some reading material: CanadianDriver: Odometer Tampering


Would you *also* like me to disclose how to deactivate your (or any other) X-Trail's immobilizer system without even touching your ride so that ANY/EVERYONE roaming this board could read about it


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

tbk said:


> Not to mention he never even said what it's for.


Exactly! and I would be interested in knowing why he needs to disconnect the odo before publishing such information.


----------



## clayjay100 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Thank you one and all.....*

Don't worry guys, a friendly mechanic has already done it for me.
Thanks for all the input though.......and by the way, I had no idea what a sexist bunch you would all be. Why so many of you automatically assumed I was a he. Is it something to do with guys usually driving large cars to make up for their lack of size in other areas....or is that just an Australian/American quirk ?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Good point I guess we all think women are too fine and upstanding to do what most of us would suspect is underhanded skullduggery.


----------



## Paddeng (Dec 31, 2008)

clayjay100 said:


> Don't worry guys, a friendly mechanic has already done it for me.
> Thanks for all the input though.......and by the way, I had no idea what a sexist bunch you would all be. Why so many of you automatically assumed I was a he. Is it something to do with guys usually driving large cars to make up for their lack of size in other areas....or is that just an Australian/American quirk ?



Hey Clay, I was neither damming or sexist in my repsonse. 
Where in the world are you ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

clayjay100 said:


> Why so many of you automatically assumed I was a he.


I was responding to a quote/post in which I presumed your gender was established LOL 

The exy is not a "large car" by the way....well, based on "man's" standards. hehehehe 

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

